# IBS & Menstration link?



## crystal64 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi everyone, I was wondering as the doctors seem to be giving up on find out exactly what cause my chronic left side pain with chronic constipation I seem to have to have turned detective all they suggest is IBS & pump me with laxatives. I had a colonoscopy recently & doctors said they found nothing so defo IBS







I have tried everything magnesium, lots of fruit, water, fibresure etc. They all work for a few weeks then bang bowel stops with no change in diet, no stress, no reason why?







I have keep a diary over the last few months & I note that just before I menstrate is when my bowel gives up no matter how much laxative I pump into my self my bowel feel full, hard to shift with incomplete motions this seems to right it self just after the end of my menstration & I can work my way back to just the fibresure & water, is this a coincidence of a possible link







I need some good ideas, advise as this is dominating my life & when I have the pain it is unbearable (oh antispomodics don`t work?? HELP please!!


----------



## 17015 (Jul 6, 2005)

Sorry that you're having these problems! Maybe you should mention what you found out on your own to your Dr., having that information may help them diagnose you further. Everything you can tell them helps. Just a suggestion!


----------



## misty`eyes (Aug 19, 2007)

Hey, just to let you know that there are some great posts about this on the womens health side under the forum. It is really interesting. Check it out, there is a connection.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

yes, just when you think it cant get worse for women, ibs shows up...it definelty is affected by the mentual cycle... mine used to be really bad right before I started then the day i did I went great- now its sometimes a few days into it beforfe i go good again... I also have had issues with ovulation. no, its not just you- Ive heard alot of women even those without ibs are affected this way.Lori


----------



## crystal64 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi, thanks guys for you advise







, glad Iam not going made. I note your location is in teh States, unfortunately Iam in England & our doc seems slow on the up take they just flap about wasting time & cost the patient pain bless the NHS







. I have been on to a few sites thinking great something to help me only to discover that it is American based & they don`t ship to UK, we only recently got Fibresure over here which I believe has been out for ages in the States. Thanks again, any info is much appreciated.


----------



## SoBe (Sep 30, 2007)

I have the same issue. The week of my period is the worse one. I have to take stimulant laxatives that week even though I generally try to avoid them so as not to become too dependent. When I was pregnant last year I spent the entire pregnancy taking laxatives. Constipation was my biggest complaint--I was afraid I would get a serious obstruction because I could not go without ex-lax. In short, yes I believe the constipation is tied to hormones.


----------

